# Packets im eigenen LAN/WLAN mitschneiden / sniffen



## timstar88 (15. Juli 2013)

Hey,

ich möchte gerne mein eigenes Gerät im Netzwerk "ausspionieren". Das Gerät kann ich sowohl über LAN, als auch über WLAN anschliessen. Mein PC, Laptop und das Gerät sind alle über einen Speedport w700v miteinander verbunden.
Es sollen am besten alle Pakete die von dem Gerät zum Router und zurück, sowie alles was der Router so ins Internet schickt gesnifft werden.
Wie stelle ich das am besten an?


----------



## TempestX1 (15. Juli 2013)

Vorbereiten des Ausspähens und Abfangens von Daten
das darf nur die NSA, BND und co. aber nicht du.

PS: Im Artikel einfach nach ix suchen und weiterlesen.


----------



## Esinger (15. Juli 2013)

tüpisch deutsche gesetze


----------



## n0x1893 (15. Juli 2013)

Als ob des jemand interessiert was man in seinem eigenen Netzwerk macht. Man wird sich ja wohl nich selbst anzeigen


----------



## crusherd (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Soweit ich weiß, haben die speedports die Möglichkeit den traffic aufzuzeichnen, genauso wie die fritzboxen. 
Unter speedport.ip/html/capture.html findest du das.

Quelle: http://de.m.wikihow.com/Einen-Paketmitschnitt-von-einem-Speedport-W-701-V-erstellen

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## KrHome (15. Juli 2013)

Allwisser6 schrieb:


> man wird ja wohl noch seine eigene infrastruktur auslesen dürfen...


 Wenn du in einer WG wohnst und so den Traffic deiner Mitbewohner auslesen möchtest, dann nicht.


----------



## timstar88 (15. Juli 2013)

wie gesagt, es geht einzig und alleine um meine eigenen Geräte, die ausschließlich ich benutze.
Es sind auch nur diese im Netzwerk.
Daher wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, warum ich das nicht machen darf???



crusherd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, haben die speedports die Möglichkeit den traffic aufzuzeichnen, genauso wie die fritzboxen.
> Unter speedport.ip/html/capture.html findest du das.
> ...


 
ja hatte ich auch schon gelesen, mein w700v kann das aber wohl nicht


----------



## Kotor (15. Juli 2013)

Wireshark gratis download auf chip.de


----------



## labecula (15. Juli 2013)

Lustig, immer diese Leute mit dem Zeigefinger. Aber mit dem Fernglas beim Nachbarn rumspieken ^^


----------



## wishi (15. Juli 2013)

Stimmt da war iwas....Aber ich habe es seitdem nicht mehr gebraucht, aber zum Pakete auslesen und Sniffen reicht es noch immer^^ *NEIN! ICH HABE NICHTS GESAGT!*

"Ich weiß nicht! Keine Ahnung" "Was denn?" "Weiß nicht!" "Wovon?" "Keine Ahnung".....das kann man endlos weiter führen^^


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juli 2013)

timstar88 schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne mein eigenes Gerät im Netzwerk "ausspionieren". Das Gerät kann ich sowohl über LAN, als auch über WLAN anschliessen. Mein PC, Laptop und das Gerät sind alle über einen Speedport w700v miteinander verbunden.
> Es sollen am besten alle Pakete die von dem Gerät zum Router und zurück, sowie alles was der Router so ins Internet schickt gesnifft werden.
> Wie stelle ich das am besten an?



Ich muss den Thread leider schließen. Wir können von unserer Seite nicht nachvollziehen, ob es sich tatsächlich um dein Gerät handelt. Zudem kommen noch einige passive Leser hinzu, bei denen wir erst recht nicht nachvollziehen können wofür diese Tipps verwendet werden.

-CLOSED-


----------

